# They are back



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Three years ago i introduced some frogspawn into a natural pond in our garden. Dozens made it into frogs and disapeard.
Last night our dogs were going barmy as there were dozens of frogs on the lawn.
This morning we had at least a dozen in the pond and two great dollops of spawn.

Isn`t nature just brilliant
What made them all arrive on the same night?

Dave P


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

For one moment then Dave thought you meant the Author but no! congrats on ya frogs!

Greenie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

It wasn't Bastille day was it? 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If it was they forgot the red stuff

Dave P


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It must be because it is warming up we are still waiting for our babies to hatch out then we to can be proud parents of hundreds of hopping creatures.
Hmmm much like our kids were once 8O 


All joking aside it is wonderful to watch nature as when we go out in the garden the mother frog wraps herself around the spawn to protect the daddy frog dives to the bottom of the pond. :roll:


----------



## scotsy (Feb 1, 2009)

took this pic a couple of weeks ago at a job in hunts Cross (Liverpool)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

scotsy said:



> took this pic a couple of weeks ago at a job in hunts Cross (Liverpool)


You have caught them in the act  but looks like aswingers party there  
When Frogs mate, the male frog tends to clasp the female underneath in an embrace called amplexus. He literally climbs on her back, reaches his arms around her "waist", either just in front of the hind legs, just behind the front legs, or even around the head. Amplexus can last several days! Usually, it occurs in the water, though some species, they mate on land or even in trees!

While in some cases, complicated courting behavior occurs before mating, many species of frogs are known for attempting to mate with anything that moves which isn't small enough to eat!
They squeeze the life out of my fish 8O


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

We have a frog watch in our village and it's taken very seriously.
When we moved here 25 years ago we remember seeing literally hundreds squashed in the road. Most of them now make it back to the pond they were born in.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Interestingly enough our first flush of frogs was just before the end of February. They came, they apparently went into the usual mating frenzy and then they all went away and left no spawn. This proved a good thing as we then went on to have frost and the pond froze. 

They then came back in force again a few days ago and the pond is full of spawn with most of them leaving today. The noise has been terrific. 

They are late this year. Last year they left on the 1st March, and the year before it was 28th February. I've got the records going back several years but have tidied the diaries away.

G


----------

